# 3900x x570 32gb J-die freezing



## luuke3333 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ive been lurking for the last two days and trying things but I havent found any solution to this. Had this rig since last Winter. Crashed first time after 2 months. My PC goes black and restarts while playing League of Legends and Descenders. Not every time. Sometimes I can play few games before the PC reboots. Crashed on W1809 and now in W1909
---------
- Ryzen 3900x
- AsRock x570m PRO4
- Kingston 2x16 GB 3200mhz CL16 @ 1.2v 1200mhz (JEDEC) even if I choose an XMP happens too. XMP is 3200mhz @1.35V from a corsair vengeance, bios says.
- RX 580 8GB
- One m2 where Windows is, a Sandisk SSD and a WD HDD. S.M.A.R.T is clear btw
- 750W Gold psu (which I changed, I had 550W before)
--------------
I tried:
- Latest AMD chipset drivers (had little trouble with install)
- Changing SATA plugs from SATA 1 and 2 to 5 and 6.
- GPU drivers
- Ryzen Balanced Power Plan
- Ryzen DRAM calculator profile exported from Thaiphoon on bios. Couldnt boot.
- Memtests ok
- SMART on storages ok
- PSU has been replaced to 750W
- Disabled PBO

I get voltages up to 1.46v on cpu regardless of XMP applied or not. Ive come to assume memories are not well synced. The Windows crash report says Kernel Power (41) . Thought it was temp related but temps are okay, today it crashed on League of Legends CPU @50° and GPU @60° which is unbelievable. But I think maybe something with the CPU and the memory might be wrong

I need some advice, why do you think its crashing?

Edit: btw, the RAM is not listed in the mobo's QVL, maybe i have to tweak mems?


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 28, 2020)

1.46V is pretty high voltage for your cpu TBH. I would go into your bios and see if you can get a stable voltage by manual tuning it. Are you overclocking the cpu as well ?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 28, 2020)

Have you installed the 2.60 UEFI/BIOS?

QVL just means that the board maker have tested those specific DIMMs with the board, it doesn't mean that other RAM won't work.
I doubt this is a RAM issue in your case, more likely some setting that's off, assuming, you've updated the UEFI.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 28, 2020)

Idle BSODs on 3700x
					

I'm in dire need of a solution or direction to what to do with my problem. Sorry if it's a long post, but I'm trying to do my best providing as much info as possible.  I'm getting random BSODs during idle or low load stuff like watching youtube or fast scrolling pages. It can happen randomly...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



This is literally the same issue. I hope finally someone will give proper attention to that problem of AM4 platform as it exists since very first generation of zen and 3xx series of chipsets across all generations up to latest 3xxx series cpus and x570 chipsets.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> Idle BSODs on 3700x
> 
> 
> I'm in dire need of a solution or direction to what to do with my problem. Sorry if it's a long post, but I'm trying to do my best providing as much info as possible.  I'm getting random BSODs during idle or low load stuff like watching youtube or fast scrolling pages. It can happen randomly...
> ...



Generalizations are not helpful, and the crashes are different.
On the flip side, both my 3600X and 3900X will do just about anything I want within reason, no matter the ICs.
Could some have bad IMCs, sure, but its not a widespread "issue" as you seem to imply.



> - Kingston 2x16 GB 3200mhz CL16 @ 1.2v 1200mhz (JEDEC) even if I choose an XMP happens too. XMP is 3200mhz @1.35V from a corsair vengeance, bios says.



This is confusing, are we running two kits from differing manufacturers here or what?


----------



## luuke3333 (Apr 28, 2020)

Cranky5150 said:


> 1.46V is pretty high voltage for your cpu TBH. I would go into your bios and see if you can get a stable voltage by manual tuning it. Are you overclocking the cpu as well ?


im not actively overclocking on purpose or did I try at any time with Ryzen Master or in bios. I've tried 4200mhz at 1,350 v before but did crash after some time. How do you think i should adjust the bios to avoid? apart from cpu voltage and freqs



TheLostSwede said:


> Have you installed the 2.60 UEFI/BIOS?
> 
> QVL just means that the board maker have tested those specific DIMMs with the board, it doesn't mean that other RAM won't work.
> I doubt this is a RAM issue in your case, more likely some setting that's off, assuming, you've updated the UEFI.


no I didn't but I have the 2.50 one. Worth the update you think? I will



spectatorx said:


> Idle BSODs on 3700x
> 
> 
> I'm in dire need of a solution or direction to what to do with my problem. Sorry if it's a long post, but I'm trying to do my best providing as much info as possible.  I'm getting random BSODs during idle or low load stuff like watching youtube or fast scrolling pages. It can happen randomly...
> ...


Ok so I tried most things this guy says. I can do Blender pretty good and temps go high up to 90 in cpu using stock cooler, but no errors at all. Did one hour testing. Also tested cinebench. Hit 6500 in worse adjustments, and 7000ish - 7300 at best



sneekypeet said:


> This is confusing, are we running two kits from differing manufacturers here or what?


No, kits are 2x16 Kingston DDR4 3200mhz @ 1.35V. Checked its a suggested XMP in Thaiphoon too. Its just that the mobo suggests two different configs as presets, one belonging to a corsair vengeance 2x16 3200mhz @1.35V, and other profile of 4x8gb, which of course i dont use.


Any clue of what can I try? I didn't try:
Format and install W10 1909 only connecting one SSD
Reinstall chipset and/or gpu drivers (previously installed using DDU)


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2020)

luuke3333 said:


> im not actively overclocking on purpose or did I try at any time with Ryzen Master or in bios. I've tried 4200mhz at 1,350 v before but did crash after some time. How do you think i should adjust the bios to avoid? apart from cpu voltage and freqs
> 
> 
> no I didn't but I have the 2.50 one. Worth the update you think? I will
> ...



Fixed 1.35v?

Matisse scales voltage automatically, up to 1.5V at idle is normal. CPU isn't doing anything. But setting a fixed Vcore like you've been doing is the quickest path to a dead CPU.

Whatever you're trying to run on the memory side of things, you need to understand what JEDEC profiles and XMP profiles actually are. JEDEC is typically 2133, 2400 or 2666 at loose timings, running at the standard 1.2V. XMP is an additional profile that's usually advertised, applying 1.35V for higher frequencies such as 3000/3200/3466/3600. XMP will not function at 1.2V, period. Make sure you understand the difference and are adjusting your DRAM voltage accordingly.

As for JJR, it's a newer and lower end Hynix IC. Don't expect to run CJR/DJR profiles on this. If you are experimenting outside of XMP, start perhaps with the AFR/MFR profiles in the calc and go from there.

Testing memory, start in a bootable memtest86 setup from a USB. Run 4-8 rounds. If it passes, move into Windows with an executable memtest or membench. If it passes, run P95 Large FFTs for the better part of an hour. If the memory is perfectly stable through all that, look elsewhere for issues.

@luuke3333 are you actually running Large FFTs in P95 or just rolling with the default setting? The other tests in it are pointless for stressing RAM. The point is to get your IMC and RAM loaded and heated up to 45-50c, which will show if the instabilities you are experiencing comes from the memory. Crashing in game is often a sign that the memory isn't stable at higher temperatures, when the GPU is dumping all of its heat onto the sticks.


----------



## luuke3333 (Apr 28, 2020)

To give more info: NEVER in a crash a BSOD was involved. Only black screen then automatic reboot to Windows, as if nothing happened.
I still dont really know how to cause the crashes, which is making the troubleshooting difficult and taking longer, cause I could play like 3 games but tomorrow morning it may crash at the first one. Benched AIDA64 for one hour, no issues. Benched Prime95, no issues, even though voltages go low. Cinebench okay. I get no others symptoms outside of that. Even FPS at 1080p are really good on games.



tabascosauz said:


> Fixed 1.35v?
> 
> Matisse scales voltage automatically, up to 1.5V at idle is normal. CPU isn't doing anything. But setting a fixed Vcore like you've been doing is the quickest path to a dead CPU.
> 
> ...


I understand, atm of writing it had no XMP active. Im not giving 1.2V to XMP or 1.35V to JEDEC freq, im aware of the incoherence and danger. I stopped giving the cores a static frequency and voltage, thank you anyway.
Alright, I will try AFR/MFR profiles, I didn't even know JJR is not listed at all at Ryzen DRAM Calc, will do those tests before adjusting latencies or anything to properly check RAMs. Will report probably tomorrow morning.

If anyone has any suggestion or question it will be broad welcome!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 28, 2020)

luuke3333 said:


> To give more info: NEVER in a crash a BSOD was involved. Only black screen then automatic reboot to Windows, as if nothing happened.
> I still dont really know how to cause the crashes, which is making the troubleshooting difficult and taking longer, cause I could play like 3 games but tomorrow morning it may crash at the first one. Benched AIDA64 for one hour, no issues. Benched Prime95, no issues, even though voltages go low. Cinebench okay. I get no others symptoms outside of that. Even FPS at 1080p are really good on games.
> 
> 
> ...


Could be the power supply though most likely memory still , at least try running your memory at jedec stock, if it's then stable it will narrow your search.


----------



## luuke3333 (Apr 28, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Could be the power supply though most likely memory still , at least try running your memory at jedec stock, if it's then stable it will narrow your search.


This issue happens with either new 550W or 750W PSU. I ran today at JEDEC 1200mhz 1.2V  and it crashed too. I don't know where else to look.

Here is my info. CPU-Z says cpu is jumping from 3500-3600 to 4500 mhz in matter of seconds, landing in 4300 too, all with 1.440V


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2020)

luuke3333 said:


> To give more info: NEVER in a crash a BSOD was involved. Only black screen then automatic reboot to Windows, as if nothing happened.
> I still dont really know how to cause the crashes, which is making the troubleshooting difficult and taking longer, cause I could play like 3 games but tomorrow morning it may crash at the first one. Benched AIDA64 for one hour, no issues. Benched Prime95, no issues, even though voltages go low. Cinebench okay. I get no others symptoms outside of that. Even FPS at 1080p are really good on games.
> 
> I understand, atm of writing it had no XMP active. Im not giving 1.2V to XMP or 1.35V to JEDEC freq, im aware of the incoherence and danger. I stopped giving the cores a static frequency and voltage, thank you anyway.
> ...



Usually, a memory issue or insufficient voltage on either the CPU or memory will throw a BSOD before it restarts. I've experienced a smattering of different instabilities on my 3700X rig since August, and I don't think I've gotten away without a BSOD even once.

A helpful and sometimes overlooked perk of using HWInfo as a monitoring software is the WHEA Errors counter at the very end of the sensor list. If the counter ever shows anything above 0 (which the software will highlight in red if it happens), it's a reminder to go check your WHEA event logs. While the logs won't tell you exactly what's wrong, depending on what you've been testing, it may give you some extra information as to whether you need to look elsewhere. When WHEA Errors start _accumulating_ past just 1 error in a single session of using your PC, it's time to start snooping. If it's just one WHEA error, it's usually less than urgent and can be the fault of AMD's firmware or any sort of drivers in your PC, especially if you're on an older BIOS revision with pre-1.0.0.3ABBA AGESA.
If Cinebench, IBT and P95 Small/Smallest don't crash, the stock clock/voltage settings on your CPU should be fine. It doesn't get much more intensive than those (though less so on P95 since Matisse now runs lower multipliers automatically on Small/Smallest), on CPU tests.
Ryzen has come a long way but can still be picky on RAM, especially so on cheaper, low-end kits with the likes of AFR/MFR/JJR, legacy D-die/S-die, and Rev.A. Even shitty ICs aren't created equal, one JJR may OC to match CJR and the other JJR may not boot. There's a lot to try, but sometimes the easiest option will just be to buy another kit, preferably a G.skill kit, or ideally something employing Rev.E or CJR/DJR as those tend to be made into sticks with Ryzen compatibility in mind.
What temperatures are the DIMMs reaching while you're playing a game?
Would help to know exactly what these 550W/750W PSUs are. 80+ Gold doesn't exactly narrow it down.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 28, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Generalizations are not helpful, and the crashes are different.
> On the flip side, both my 3600X and 3900X will do just about anything I want within reason, no matter the ICs.
> Could some have bad IMCs, sure, but its not a widespread "issue" as you seem to imply.
> 
> ...


Usually i'm far from generalizing if it comes to problem solving in general but in case of am4 platform if there happen bsods giving memory related error messages or random freezes then for sure it is this odd am4 issue. I can guarantee you case will be solved by replacing mobo or cpu or both to different model



luuke3333 said:


> ...
> Ok so I tried most things this guy says. I can do Blender pretty good and temps go high up to 90 in cpu using stock cooler, but no errors at all. Did one hour testing. Also tested cinebench. Hit 6500 in worse adjustments, and 7000ish - 7300 at best
> ...


This only confirms my suspicions. You can go through trying out various things and lose a lot of time and nerves or go straight for replacing motherboard or cpu or both to different models and save yourself time and health. I'm telling it from experience and googling a lot of similar cases.


----------



## harm9963 (Apr 28, 2020)

This will help.








						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## luuke3333 (Apr 29, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Usually, a memory issue or insufficient voltage on either the CPU or memory will throw a BSOD before it restarts. I've experienced a smattering of different instabilities on my 3700X rig since August, and I don't think I've gotten away without a BSOD even once.
> 
> A helpful and sometimes overlooked perk of using HWInfo as a monitoring software is the WHEA Errors counter at the very end of the sensor list. If the counter ever shows anything above 0 (which the software will highlight in red if it happens), it's a reminder to go check your WHEA event logs. While the logs won't tell you exactly what's wrong, depending on what you've been testing, it may give you some extra information as to whether you need to look elsewhere. When WHEA Errors start _accumulating_ past just 1 error in a single session of using your PC, it's time to start snooping. If it's just one WHEA error, it's usually less than urgent and can be the fault of AMD's firmware or any sort of drivers in your PC, especially if you're on an older BIOS revision with pre-1.0.0.3ABBA AGESA.
> If Cinebench, IBT and P95 Small/Smallest don't crash, the stock clock/voltage settings on your CPU should be fine. It doesn't get much more intensive than those (though less so on P95 since Matisse now runs lower multipliers automatically on Small/Smallest), on CPU tests.
> ...


There are a few WHEA Errors, pic related. This is where it shows WHEA regarding crash. Spanish though. Crashed at exactly 16:54 as the text at the bottom of the screen says in description. Will update to 2.60 and might clear CMOS aswell. Maybe I could RMA the RAM? And get something similar but better after seeing Thaipoon. I can't monitor RAM temps but I've opened the side panel even though it was hot before, the LoL crash was without side panel. It's not that warm but its not cool either, guess its normal operating temperatures. I thought its was temp related but if cpu and gpu are around 60º i dont think the RAM would be that bad. Tomorrow I will memtest all day via usb to make 100% sure this time.



spectatorx said:


> Usually i'm far from generalizing if it comes to problem solving in general but in case of am4 platform if there happen bsods giving memory related error messages or random freezes then for sure it is this odd am4 issue. I can guarantee you case will be solved by replacing mobo or cpu or both to different model
> 
> 
> This only confirms my suspicions. You can go through trying out various things and lose a lot of time and nerves or go straight for replacing motherboard or cpu or both to different models and save yourself time and health. I'm telling it from experience and googling a lot of similar cases.


Yes, but to replace something, you must know where the trouble is coming from! I don't see its correct or possible to lottery RMA on CPU, then MB then RAM until everything is ok even though I dont even know whats happening.



harm9963 said:


> This will help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you will deep dive into that tomorrow

Thank you all for your time and all your answers I really appreciate it, I will apply all these things and will update you all tomorrow. Thank you again


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 29, 2020)

luuke3333 said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, but to replace something, you must know where the trouble is coming from! I don't see its correct or possible to lottery RMA on CPU, then MB then RAM until everything is ok even though I dont even know whats happening.
> 
> ...


I can only give you a link to my thread on reddit, this can give you a hint of what you are about to go through, i wish you luck.


Spoiler





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/chsu02


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 29, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> I can only give you a link to my thread on reddit, this can give you a hint of what you are about to go through, i wish you luck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Isn't that just your experience, though? And on a Pinnacle chip and completely different board too, no less. Isn't a bit much to come to the conclusion that your ordeal is precisely what he's about to go through?  Furthermore, if Matisse is also doom and gloom, why did you upgrade from Pinnacle to Matisse?

@luuke3333 first things first. Get that memory thoroughly tested with all the aforementioned programs at your disposal. If the memory isn't actually the culprit and you go dropping $$ on a new 32GB kit (finding good quality 32GB kits is tough as hell)...you get the idea.

There are some details that you can expand on if you go into that specific WHEA report. Nothing revolutionary, but every bit counts. For example, if you leave HWInfo to open in the background and start logging right at bootup (it's in the settings), does the WHEA error appear immediately, or does the counter remain at 0 until you specifically do something, such as opening an application, benching or playing a game? Have you ever seen more than a single WHEA error?

Also, the PSUs, again - what models are they? If it's rebooting without throwing a BSOD and only when you play games (read: instances in which the CPU and GPU increase their power draw), I wouldn't rule out a power issue. I'd venture to say it's the likeliest possibility; no Matisse CPU should have issues running 1600 FCLK, you're on an X570 board with 1.0.0.4 AGESA, no obvious memory BSODs, etc.

The board isn't the best you could have chosen, however. If you check in on either the Ryzen 3000 thread or Zen Garden thread on here, we do have a user who recently upgraded from a problematic X570M Pro4 (your board) to a TUF, due to memory OCing issues and it just being a low-end board IIRC


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 29, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Isn't that just your experience, though? And on a Pinnacle chip and completely different board too, no less. Isn't a bit much to come to the conclusion that your ordeal is precisely what he's about to go through?  Furthermore, if Matisse is also doom and gloom, why did you upgrade from Pinnacle to Matisse?
> 
> ...


I wish, just google "ryzen random freezes" or "ryzen random bsods", you will find plenty of threads with same problems with various range of generations of chipsets and cpus, since first gen ryzens and b350 chipset up to latest x570 and 3xxx series ryzens. It is not just my experience.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 29, 2020)

luuke3333 said:


> This issue happens with either new 550W or 750W PSU. I ran today at JEDEC 1200mhz 1.2V  and it crashed too. I don't know where else to look.
> 
> Here is my info. CPU-Z says cpu is jumping from 3500-3600 to 4500 mhz in matter of seconds, landing in 4300 too, all with 1.440V


Every Ryzen I have seen does that, then under load they drop voltage, if you use hwinfo64 it shows the reported per core Volt's which is always lower ,think Volt's into core section as what You are looking at,then that voltage split by all cores not gated and on, obviously it droops there's your Volt's at the core per core.

That's a simplfication just to illustrate the core Volt's difference and irrelevance.

At this point personally I would clean the pc of all dust , remove GPU and memory and PSU wires , inspect power lines and connectors for carbon burnished contacts and clean them all with electrospray.

Then build the pc back up minimally on a cardboard box outside the case, add GPU and one stick of memory.

Stress test and build it up from there testing as you go.



spectatorx said:


> I wish, just google "ryzen random freezes" or "ryzen random bsods", you will find plenty of threads with same problems with various range of generations of chipsets and cpus, since first gen ryzens and b350 chipset up to latest x570 and 3xxx series ryzens. It is not just my experience.


Normally down to memory the last seven times I had that issue with a Ryzen platform, all different largely fixed with patriot viper AMD certified kit's (non wanted to spend real money),no return issues too.


----------



## spectatorx (Apr 29, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Normally down to memory the last seven times I had that issue with a Ryzen platform, all different largely fixed with patriot viper AMD certified kit's (non wanted to spend real money),no return issues too.


I have patriot viper kit, it didn't solve problems for x470+2700x but the same kit is operating properly on my current build (x570+3800x). Initialy i built x470+2700x with g.skill aegis memory. On that bundle replacing cpu with 1600 was "fixing" said problems.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 29, 2020)

spectatorx said:


> I have patriot viper kit, it didn't solve problems for x470+2700x but the same kit is operating properly on my current build (x570+3800x). Initialy i built x470+2700x with g.skill aegis memory. On that bundle replacing cpu with 1600 was "fixing" said problems.


A lot of the variance is down to motherboard difference's, both in hardware and board layout, plus bios level support and adaptation same with Intel at times you required quite specific memory for some platforms.
Some boards are really quite nightmarish, no led fault lights never mind a code ,add memory training issues and they can be a nightmare to diagnose.
Similarly a good system working well can get screwed to ffff up by the wrong settings in bios.

I have been investigating OCs on this main rig, it's stable with four sticks at loose timings 3600/18/20/18/18/51 had been for a couple of weeks.

After some hours ie should have been in bed I brainfarted the bios into a mega lockup by trying to auto all settings besides a manual core of x43, that's all.

I CMOS cleared 3 times , battery out, all leads out half an HR, still stopped at 98 or D0( mem dead the last 3 times I seen that) , wouldn't get to bios.

It took taking all the memory out and upon testing the last effin stick of four it booted, optimised defaults twice then fitted a second memory ,all good then all four, all good again.

Thing is I did that, I know how the q codes roll and I can see them.

The same fault to an inexperienced guy is a game over, it took persistent effort, but it was piss easy to get wrong too.

Memory is very hit and miss, but one thing is certain the first generation were hard to get memory working right, not so with later chip's, people often push to hard with not enough cooling or Volt's.

Often it's memory overheating , simply, gets over a temp and glitches, hardly anyone checks those or can yet tighten timings too much, I think I killed one kit like that personally, so please believe I'm only passing on my experience.

Fundamentally though, I wouldn't imply everyone's experience is the same as mine either.


----------



## iuliug (Apr 29, 2020)

I would also suggest to check the 580 card. Black screen issues with AMD can occurs. update to latest WQL drivers


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 29, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Fixed 1.35v?
> 
> Matisse scales voltage automatically, up to 1.5V at idle is normal. CPU isn't doing anything. But setting a fixed Vcore like you've been doing is the quickest path to a dead CPU.



Concur...

It surprising that its been so long after release and people in general still do not know how voltage works in Ryzen 3, much less about how the cores and threads react to context switches. Adding to the above, here are two link to help shed light the observer effect. There's also the thread where the Stilt explains FIT voltage and you... which is a must read as well but I've not the linky.









						Reports of Ryzen 3000 High Idle Voltage Exaggerated, a Case of the "Observer Effect"
					

With AMD's 3rd generation Ryzen processors finally falling into the hands of PC enthusiasts, many early-adopters are taking to tech communities such as ours, to share their experiences with others. A trend appears to be emerging of users reporting higher-than-usual voltages for these processors...




					www.techpowerup.com
				









						Effective clock vs instant (discrete) clock
					

It has become a common practice for several years to report instant (discrete) clock values for CPUs. This method is based on knowledge of the actual bus clock (BCLK) and sampling of core ratios at specific time points. The resulting clock is then a simple result of ratio * BCLK. Such approach...




					www.hwinfo.com


----------



## Super XP (Apr 29, 2020)

Your Ram is most likely the culprit for such freezing/crashing. Even though the Ram is rated at 3200mhz with the specified Latency settings, sometimes it simply does not work. I've seen this happen more than once on ASRock mobo's via x370 chipset. Even if you use XMP, still runs into issues holding that rated speed and latency settings.
Is it a ASRock issue? I don't know.

Also keep the CPU Voltage on auto or default. No need to touch that IMO.


----------



## luuke3333 (Apr 29, 2020)

So, after a day of testing, I'm going to update:

Did memtest for 6 hours (2 passes) without a single error. I can't check DRAM temps btw, no sensor apparently.

Checked properly and apart from WHEA Kernel 41 issue, only important report comes from radeonsoftware.exe (RX580 drivers) but time of register of error is one minute after the crash. Time stamp of radeonsoftware.exe crashes always follow the main kernel 41 timestamp by (1) minute, as I could check. No other important WHEA errors. Question is, might this be the cause or a consequence of the main problem? Should I try to DDU and reinstall latest drivers, or maybe an old driver?



> Nombre de la aplicación con errores: Radeonsoftware.exe, versión: 10.1.2.1788, marca de tiempo: 0x5e59a285
> Nombre del módulo con errores: Radeonsoftware.exe, versión: 10.1.2.1788, marca de tiempo: 0x5e59a285
> Código de excepción: 0xc0000005
> Desplazamiento de errores: 0x00000000004082d7
> ...



Also realized, as a long shot it might be related to having chrome.exe on a second window while playing. Maybe the RX580 is at 100% and then when chrome asks for support then driver glitches or crashes and black screen, reboot? Just disabled hardware acceleration just in case. For now I still really don't know how to trigger the crashes except waiting a lot in 2 games.
As a note, HAVENT SEEN ANY CRASHES IF PC IS LEFT ON IDLE OR DESKTOP.



tabascosauz said:


> Usually, a memory issue or insufficient voltage on either the CPU or memory will throw a BSOD before it restarts. I've experienced a smattering of different instabilities on my 3700X rig since August, and I don't think I've gotten away without a BSOD even once.
> 
> A helpful and sometimes overlooked perk of using HWInfo as a monitoring software is the WHEA Errors counter at the very end of the sensor list. If the counter ever shows anything above 0 (which the software will highlight in red if it happens), it's a reminder to go check your WHEA event logs. While the logs won't tell you exactly what's wrong, depending on what you've been testing, it may give you some extra information as to whether you need to look elsewhere. When WHEA Errors start _accumulating_ past just 1 error in a single session of using your PC, it's time to start snooping. If it's just one WHEA error, it's usually less than urgent and can be the fault of AMD's firmware or any sort of drivers in your PC, especially if you're on an older BIOS revision with pre-1.0.0.3ABBA AGESA.
> If Cinebench, IBT and P95 Small/Smallest don't crash, the stock clock/voltage settings on your CPU should be fine. It doesn't get much more intensive than those (though less so on P95 since Matisse now runs lower multipliers automatically on Small/Smallest), on CPU tests.
> ...



Current power supply is *Thermaltake Smart BX1 RGB* 750W. So it wasn't 80+ Gold. Both I have and had are Bronze.
Thank you, I will start messing with RAM profiles using AFR/MFR preset, ive seen its close to stock latencies.
I can't read DIMM temps though, no sensors.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Every Ryzen I have seen does that, then under load they drop voltage, if you use hwinfo64 it shows the reported per core Volt's which is always lower ,think Volt's into core section as what You are looking at,then that voltage split by all cores not gated and on, obviously it droops there's your Volt's at the core per core.
> 
> That's a simplfication just to illustrate the core Volt's difference and irrelevance.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer, I will only have the core components, remove other storages and install a new W1909 on a clean SSD and start acting towards this. I have a GTX 1070 im not using atm I might be able to try with Nvidia and properly see if that could be the problem. Maybe try in the current rig after DDU? What do you think? Thanks

EDIT: My dumb ass just found out Windows does a report on the crash but doesnt highlight it. I cant attach the Report.wer

```
Version=1
EventType=APPCRASH
EventTime=132326512112204924
ReportType=2
Consent=1
UploadTime=132326512115277724
ReportStatus=268435456
ReportIdentifier=36680e99-6c1c-41bd-a9cd-ded06bdb1390
IntegratorReportIdentifier=a769e0a7-b6b8-4374-ae53-3b71684cd248
Wow64Host=34404
NsAppName=Radeonsoftware.exe
OriginalFilename=Radeonsoftware.exe
AppSessionGuid=00002fd4-0001-0020-288f-99fb421ed601
TargetAppId=W:0006a21e4972fee513df7bd4ac0f4c9c5b7c00000904!0000479c2c9ed79896eb7bdf63809e004d87c62b2188!RadeonSoftware.exe
TargetAppVer=2020//02//28:23:30:13!194d68a!RadeonSoftware.exe
BootId=4294967295
ServiceSplit=1660354744
TargetAsId=203
IsFatal=1
EtwNonCollectReason=1
Response.BucketId=68a8ded33051728799ff20f1deff3b9e
Response.BucketTable=4
Response.LegacyBucketId=1873252193209891742
Response.type=4
Sig[0].Name=Nombre de la aplicación
Sig[0].Value=Radeonsoftware.exe
Sig[1].Name=Versión de la aplicación
Sig[1].Value=10.1.2.1788
Sig[2].Name=Marca de tiempo de la aplicación
Sig[2].Value=5e59a285
Sig[3].Name=Nombre del módulo con errores
Sig[3].Value=Radeonsoftware.exe
Sig[4].Name=Versión del módulo con errores
Sig[4].Value=10.1.2.1788
Sig[5].Name=Marca de tiempo del módulo con errores
Sig[5].Value=5e59a285
Sig[6].Name=Código de excepción
Sig[6].Value=c0000005
Sig[7].Name=Desplazamiento de excepción
Sig[7].Value=00000000004082d7
DynamicSig[1].Name=Versión del sistema operativo
DynamicSig[1].Value=10.0.18363.2.0.0.256.48
DynamicSig[2].Name=Id. de configuración regional
DynamicSig[2].Value=3082
DynamicSig[22].Name=Información adicional 1
DynamicSig[22].Value=0f1e
DynamicSig[23].Name=Información adicional 2
DynamicSig[23].Value=0f1e8efbe4eda39817605f485fdb728a
DynamicSig[24].Name=Información adicional 3
DynamicSig[24].Value=fadc
DynamicSig[25].Name=Información adicional 4
DynamicSig[25].Value=fadc3ba36410511ec12493ce4655deda
UI[2]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Radeonsoftware.exe
LoadedModule[0]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Radeonsoftware.exe
LoadedModule[1]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
LoadedModule[2]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNEL32.DLL
LoadedModule[3]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
LoadedModule[4]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\USER32.dll
LoadedModule[5]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32u.dll
LoadedModule[6]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\GDI32.dll
LoadedModule[7]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdi32full.dll
LoadedModule[8]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp_win.dll
LoadedModule[9]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\ucrtbase.dll
LoadedModule[10]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole32.dll
LoadedModule[11]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\combase.dll
LoadedModule[12]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\RPCRT4.dll
LoadedModule[13]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dwmapi.dll
LoadedModule[14]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcryptPrimitives.dll
LoadedModule[15]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt.dll
LoadedModule[16]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\advapi32.dll
LoadedModule[17]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\sechost.dll
LoadedModule[18]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\SHLWAPI.dll
LoadedModule[19]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\SHELL32.dll
LoadedModule[20]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WTSAPI32.dll
LoadedModule[21]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\VERSION.dll
LoadedModule[22]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
LoadedModule[23]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\shcore.dll
LoadedModule[24]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\windows.storage.dll
LoadedModule[25]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\profapi.dll
LoadedModule[26]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\powrprof.dll
LoadedModule[27]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\UMPDC.dll
LoadedModule[28]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\kernel.appcore.dll
LoadedModule[29]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptsp.dll
LoadedModule[30]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\CRYPT32.dll
LoadedModule[31]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSASN1.dll
LoadedModule[32]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WININET.dll
LoadedModule[33]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\WS2_32.dll
LoadedModule[34]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3d9.dll
LoadedModule[35]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\SETUPAPI.dll
LoadedModule[36]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dxva2.dll
LoadedModule[37]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcrypt.dll
LoadedModule[38]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dxgi.dll
LoadedModule[39]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\d3d11.dll
LoadedModule[40]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINHTTP.dll
LoadedModule[41]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\pdh.dll
LoadedModule[42]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\urlmon.dll
LoadedModule[43]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\OLEAUT32.dll
LoadedModule[44]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DNSAPI.dll
LoadedModule[45]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
LoadedModule[46]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSI.dll
LoadedModule[47]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\libEGL.dll
LoadedModule[48]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5WebEngine.dll
LoadedModule[49]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Quick.dll
LoadedModule[50]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Widgets.dll
LoadedModule[51]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5WebEngineCore.dll
LoadedModule[52]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\COMDLG32.dll
LoadedModule[53]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5WinExtras.dll
LoadedModule[54]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Gui.dll
LoadedModule[55]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Qml.dll
LoadedModule[56]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\iertutil.dll
LoadedModule[57]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dxcore.dll
LoadedModule[58]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Core.dll
LoadedModule[59]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\MSVCP140.dll
LoadedModule[60]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\OPENGL32.dll
LoadedModule[61]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\msi.dll
LoadedModule[62]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\VCRUNTIME140.dll
LoadedModule[63]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dbghelp.dll
LoadedModule[64]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Xml.dll
LoadedModule[65]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5XmlPatterns.dll
LoadedModule[66]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Sql.dll
LoadedModule[67]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5WebChannel.dll
LoadedModule[68]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\UxTheme.dll
LoadedModule[69]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\libGLESv2.dll
LoadedModule[70]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Network.dll
LoadedModule[71]=C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.18362.815_none_e6c3b941130ffef4\COMCTL32.dll
LoadedModule[72]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USP10.dll
LoadedModule[73]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINMM.dll
LoadedModule[74]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINSPOOL.DRV
LoadedModule[75]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USERENV.dll
LoadedModule[76]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dhcpcsvc.DLL
LoadedModule[77]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Secur32.dll
LoadedModule[78]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DWrite.dll
LoadedModule[79]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HID.DLL
LoadedModule[80]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MPR.dll
LoadedModule[81]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\NETAPI32.dll
LoadedModule[82]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GLU32.dll
LoadedModule[83]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Qt5Positioning.dll
LoadedModule[84]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINMMBASE.dll
LoadedModule[85]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PROPSYS.dll
LoadedModule[86]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CRYPTBASE.DLL
LoadedModule[87]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\NETUTILS.DLL
LoadedModule[88]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SRVCLI.DLL
LoadedModule[89]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SSPICLI.DLL
LoadedModule[90]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\IMM32.DLL
LoadedModule[91]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\atiadlxx.dll
LoadedModule[92]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\PSAPI.DLL
LoadedModule[93]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DEVOBJ.dll
LoadedModule[94]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\WINTRUST.dll
LoadedModule[95]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfos.dll
LoadedModule[96]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mfplat.dll
LoadedModule[97]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RTWorkQ.DLL
LoadedModule[98]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\mf.dll
LoadedModule[99]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352369.inf_amd64_275818c45a90b362\B352355\amdocl64.dll
LoadedModule[100]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352369.inf_amd64_275818c45a90b362\B352355\atiadlxx.dll
LoadedModule[101]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352369.inf_amd64_275818c45a90b362\B352355\atig6txx.dll
LoadedModule[102]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352369.inf_amd64_275818c45a90b362\B352355\amdocl12cl64.dll
LoadedModule[103]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352369.inf_amd64_275818c45a90b362\B352355\amd_comgr.dll
LoadedModule[104]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352369.inf_amd64_275818c45a90b362\B352355\atig6pxx.dll
LoadedModule[105]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352369.inf_amd64_275818c45a90b362\B352355\atio6axx.dll
LoadedModule[106]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\clbcatq.dll
LoadedModule[107]=C:\Program Files\AMD\WVR\OpenVR\bin\win64\driver_amdwvr.dll
LoadedModule[108]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\amfrt64.dll
LoadedModule[109]=C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCTF.dll
LoadedModule[110]=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\plugins\sqldrivers\qsqlite.dll
LoadedModule[111]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINSTA.dll
LoadedModule[112]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\apphelp.dll
LoadedModule[113]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\D3DSCache.dll
LoadedModule[114]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\twinapi.appcore.dll
LoadedModule[115]=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RMCLIENT.dll
State[0].Key=Transport.DoneStage1
State[0].Value=1
OsInfo[0].Key=vermaj
OsInfo[0].Value=10
OsInfo[1].Key=vermin
OsInfo[1].Value=0
OsInfo[2].Key=verbld
OsInfo[2].Value=18363
OsInfo[3].Key=ubr
OsInfo[3].Value=815
OsInfo[4].Key=versp
OsInfo[4].Value=0
OsInfo[5].Key=arch
OsInfo[5].Value=9
OsInfo[6].Key=lcid
OsInfo[6].Value=3082
OsInfo[7].Key=geoid
OsInfo[7].Value=217
OsInfo[8].Key=sku
OsInfo[8].Value=48
OsInfo[9].Key=domain
OsInfo[9].Value=0
OsInfo[10].Key=prodsuite
OsInfo[10].Value=256
OsInfo[11].Key=ntprodtype
OsInfo[11].Value=1
OsInfo[12].Key=platid
OsInfo[12].Value=10
OsInfo[13].Key=sr
OsInfo[13].Value=0
OsInfo[14].Key=tmsi
OsInfo[14].Value=7140
OsInfo[15].Key=osinsty
OsInfo[15].Value=3
OsInfo[16].Key=iever
OsInfo[16].Value=11.778.18362.0-11.0.185
OsInfo[17].Key=portos
OsInfo[17].Value=0
OsInfo[18].Key=ram
OsInfo[18].Value=32698
OsInfo[19].Key=svolsz
OsInfo[19].Value=465
OsInfo[20].Key=wimbt
OsInfo[20].Value=0
OsInfo[21].Key=blddt
OsInfo[21].Value=190318
OsInfo[22].Key=bldtm
OsInfo[22].Value=1202
OsInfo[23].Key=bldbrch
OsInfo[23].Value=19h1_release
OsInfo[24].Key=bldchk
OsInfo[24].Value=0
OsInfo[25].Key=wpvermaj
OsInfo[25].Value=0
OsInfo[26].Key=wpvermin
OsInfo[26].Value=0
OsInfo[27].Key=wpbuildmaj
OsInfo[27].Value=0
OsInfo[28].Key=wpbuildmin
OsInfo[28].Value=0
OsInfo[29].Key=osver
OsInfo[29].Value=10.0.18362.815.amd64fre.19h1_release.190318-1202
OsInfo[30].Key=buildflightid
OsInfo[30].Value=F0D3CCB9-6371-48A0-AE2E-8679485A4EE3.1
OsInfo[31].Key=edition
OsInfo[31].Value=Professional
OsInfo[32].Key=ring
OsInfo[32].Value=Retail
OsInfo[33].Key=expid
OsInfo[33].Value=RS:5E33
OsInfo[34].Key=containerid
OsInfo[35].Key=containertype
OsInfo[36].Key=edu
OsInfo[36].Value=0
FriendlyEventName=Dejó de funcionar
ConsentKey=APPCRASH
AppName=Radeon Software: Host Application
AppPath=C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Radeonsoftware.exe
NsPartner=windows
NsGroup=windows8
ApplicationIdentity=F8470C1AD9C6B3387E57FF7BC874E9AF
MetadataHash=-1737079597
```

EDIT 23:42pm GMT1

Ok, I found to way to make the PC crash. Using a transition in one of the games im benchmarking with, Descenders. What can I try? Reinstalled drivers using DDU safe mode just now, to beta Adrenalin 20.4.2, normal install. Still crashes.
Fixed other small WHEA errors. How can I proof a GPU is defective? Any definitive or challenging test that can trigger the crash? Since it crashes while loading a big chunk, im still thinking or RAM and the SSD's. League is on the C drive (m2 under armor memory) while Descenders is in the E drive (1tb SSD Sandisk) and both games can crash the same way


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 29, 2020)

luuke3333 said:


> So, after a day of testing, I'm going to update:
> 
> Did memtest for 6 hours (2 passes) without a single error. I can't check DRAM temps btw, no sensor apparently.
> 
> ...


Try the opposite, under lock the GPU and it's memory a fair bit and retest, maybe try the other GPU and I have had this due to GPU physical droop , fixed with an incent stick cut perfectly to length to support the leaning end.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 30, 2020)

The only time my 3700x does a hard reset mid gaming is when I'm running an unstable memory oc. My previous profile for 3733 or even 3600 would do that, no issues in desktop etc during the whole week but when gaming in a memory intensive game - bam, hard reset after 2 map cycles.


----------



## luuke3333 (May 1, 2020)

Ok, there I go with the news.

Mounted MB with CPU, RAM and GPU (RX580) on cardboard box without HDD and NVM SSD to get rid of them in the equation, and installed W1909 with clean new drivers manual install in the Sandisk SSD
Still crashes the PC while in this game. I could be trying League of Legends but normally longer to crash, I can wait that much and waste my time like that. Haven't found other tools to make the PC crash (maybe there are that I dont know of??)

So I DDU uninstalled the RX580 and clean installed a storaged GTX 1070 which Works perfectly. PC still crashes!
Tried only one DDR4 stick at a time. Both times crashes.

Im pretty much found but lost at the same time, I'm only left with CPU, MB and SSD as possible triggers. How can I test this remaining stuff?



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Try the opposite, under lock the GPU and it's memory a fair bit and retest, maybe try the other GPU and I have had this due to GPU physical droop , fixed with an incent stick cut perfectly to length to support the leaning end.


Changed to GTX 1070, same stuff. Thought about that too thanks to your comment but hardfixed this posible issue in both GPU so its not that (though I wished it was JUST that) 



Chomiq said:


> The only time my 3700x does a hard reset mid gaming is when I'm running an unstable memory oc. My previous profile for 3733 or even 3600 would do that, no issues in desktop etc during the whole week but when gaming in a memory intensive game - bam, hard reset after 2 map cycles.


Tried RAMs at JEDEC, still crashes 

Also tried to hold GPU upright to make sure it wasn't anything bad with the PCI-e port, still crashed

Please I need some help, should I RMA the board already?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 1, 2020)

That VRM on the Pro4 is not made to run a Ryzen 9 3900X.

I hope you got some better cooling even the vrm them self ain't the best.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 1, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> That VRM on the Pro4 is not made to run a Ryzen 9 3900X.
> 
> I hope you got some better cooling even the vrm them self ain't the best.



He's running it outside of the case. Plus, we've had users run a 3900X in the Pro4 just fine. Is it ideal? Of course not. But it's rather unlikely it's the culprit. Even with boards like mine that suffer from artificial power limits that make them physically incapable of handling a 3900X (auto crippled performance and benchmark scores), the result isn't a BSOD-less crash.

@luuke3333 Did you test your RAM through the entire regimen of memtest86, P95 Large and IBT? Although, it is looking less and less like the culprit.

This just seems to reinforce the idea that something is fishy is up with the power supply. The conditions shown under which the computer crashes are periods of increased power draw on the CPU and GPU simultaneously. If there is indeed something wrong with the board, it shouldn't be situational to such a degree.

Now that your PC is out of the case, your most convenient options are to test with a new PSU or new kit of RAM. Depending on where you are and where you buy from, both might be returned for a refund right after you're done testing.


----------



## luuke3333 (May 1, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> That VRM on the Pro4 is not made to run a Ryzen 9 3900X.
> 
> I hope you got some better cooling even the vrm them self ain't the best.


Thanks for replying. That's what i've thought but then I pointed a 500mm in diameter metal fan facing the whole MB, the Wraith and RAMs, still crashed 



tabascosauz said:


> He's running it outside of the case. Plus, we've had users run a 3900X in the Pro4 just fine. Is it ideal? Of course not. But it's rather unlikely it's the culprit. Even with boards like mine that suffer from artificial power limits that make them physically incapable of handling a 3900X (auto crippled performance and benchmark scores), the result isn't a BSOD-less crash.
> 
> @luuke3333 Did you test your RAM through the entire regimen of memtest86, P95 Large and IBT? Although, it is looking less and less like the culprit.
> 
> ...



Went through memtest86 for several hours on few different days, everything came up 100% correct. I tried the RAM's INGAME separately and both times it failed same way as if im in dual channel. Is there a possibility both are dead? Might leave it go on the P95 Large and IBT overnight. I didn't try yet because of trying other options, and I'm not a big fan of overnight PC's.
I have another 750W PSU which can be useful to try that, and I wish I had other kits of RAM. I'm thinking about that and I believe I can return them too. I Will update sooon. Thank for your time and dedication on all your posts man, you're sort of my sanity check.

And talking about sanity, interestingly enough, just switched the GTX 1070 to the secondary non-metallic PCI-e slot and I'm trying to make the PC crash but I can't. I Will keep on trying though. Maybe I'm just going downhill psychologically but at this point I have no more things to try, nor I'm interested if this approach makes sense or not. I'll just try. 

EDIT: Installing GTA V to see if its more stressful and crashes more frequently. Haven't found any application or program to crash the system except games
EDIT2: Nevermind, it just crashed in the other PCI-e too.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 1, 2020)

@luuke3333 I suspected that would be the case. The only difference between the two slots is the metal sheathing; both are electrically 4.0 x16.

I know it can make you want to tear your hair out, but stay focused and try to rule things out one at a time, instead of having five different half-diagnosed possibilities floating around at the same time. You don't need to Even maximum stress IBT runs usually don't take more than half an hour, and if you run any P95 test for more than an hour you get diminishing returns (it is a tamer test nowadays but definitely still makes your PC a space heater).

When you are testing RAM, make sure you are always putting the DIMMs in A2 and B2, or A2 only if running only one stick.

You haven't told us yet what brand/model the 550W and 750W PSUs are. There are a lot of different PSUs with even 80+ Gold certification, and some of them (cough cough NEX750G) certainly aren't "good". Are you plugging in all the PCIe power to the graphics cards normally, or do you use a molex adapter to emulate an 8-pin PCIe?


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 1, 2020)

after reading through it do sound like both the PSUs are not up to the job, had something alike a week or 2 ago, is your PSU a corsair by any chance ?


----------



## Caring1 (May 2, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> @luuke3333 I suspected that would be the case. The only difference between the two slots is the metal sheathing; both are electrically 4.0 x16.


This made me recall another post I can't find, where the user changed the PCI-e slot speed back to PCI-e3 x16 in the Bios and it worked.
Worth a try.


----------



## luuke3333 (May 2, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> @luuke3333 I suspected that would be the case. The only difference between the two slots is the metal sheathing; both are electrically 4.0 x16.
> 
> I know it can make you want to tear your hair out, but stay focused and try to rule things out one at a time, instead of having five different half-diagnosed possibilities floating around at the same time. You don't need to Even maximum stress IBT runs usually don't take more than half an hour, and if you run any P95 test for more than an hour you get diminishing returns (it is a tamer test nowadays but definitely still makes your PC a space heater).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. GPU crashes on the other pci-e slot too, happened twice already. So this option is discarded imho, unless something weird but I doubt of. And I guess Good news, first time seeing it crash on very light use (browsing) too, takes so long to happen it seemed it wasn't possible. No heavy duty at all. Maybe the VRM is malfunctioning?
I will follow on the RAM testing way, and yes, I know of the order on testing single sticks, everything ok, right now 1 stick on A2 also crashed.

Had to get my mind off it for a while. Guess as soon I see the RAM is okay I will RMA the  board asap. Will inform tomorrow, I will also try the other PSU. Thanks all of you


----------



## nontster (Oct 7, 2020)

I own ASRock B550M Pro4 and Ryzen 3900x. I faced randomly freeze and restart.
disable Global C-states Control in BIOS solve my problem.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 7, 2020)

nontster said:


> I own ASRock B550M Pro4 and Ryzen 3900x. I faced randomly freeze and restart.
> disable Global C-states Control in BIOS solve my problem.


According to Reddit, Global C-state might be disabled by default for better stability when resuming from standby. Something to do with idle/sleep/hibernation behavior according to the poster.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 7, 2020)

nontster said:


> I own ASRock B550M Pro4 and Ryzen 3900x. I faced randomly freeze and restart.
> disable Global C-states Control in BIOS solve my problem.





Super XP said:


> According to Reddit, Global C-state might be disabled by default for better stability when resuming from standby. Something to do with idle/sleep/hibernation behavior according to the poster.


Thats a new one to me... (the global C-state thing)
Could this be AsRock and their as...s-rock solid BIOS's they often implement?

Sorry, dont want to pan anyone for a board choice, its AsRock in the target. I've read a lot issues with ZEN2 CPUs and DRAM sticks, and most of them are on AsRock (X470, B450, X570) board ...and seems that B550 continuous the legacy.


----------



## basco (Oct 7, 2020)

i am just asking:
in hwinfo i see ram clock at 1600 so it should be 3200mhz
and the infinity fabric is running at 1500 ?
i dont know if this makes problems but should it not be at 1600mhz ?

and maybe try command rate 2T


----------



## Super XP (Oct 7, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Thats a new one to me... (the global C-state thing)
> Could this be AsRock and their as...s-rock solid BIOS's they often implement?
> 
> Sorry, dont want to pan anyone for a board choice, its AsRock in the target. I've read a lot issues with ZEN2 CPUs and DRAM sticks, and most of them are on AsRock (X470, B450, X570) board ...and seems that B550 continuous the legacy.


To put things into a little perspective, I too have a ASRock mobo and what ever I do, everytime I put the PC to sleep it wakes up within seconds.
Not sure if your issue is ASRock related but I've never had this issue with ASUS mobos before.

Also for your issue, I wonder if it's a Windows update issue?


----------



## theonek (Oct 7, 2020)

the only thing you didn't try, except mobo and cpu, is different ram, like capacity and vendor of course...


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 7, 2020)

basco said:


> i am just asking:
> in hwinfo i see ram clock at 1600 so it should be 3200mhz
> and the infinity fabric is running at 1500 ?
> i dont know if this makes problems but should it not be at 1600mhz ?
> ...


Can you post the HWiNFO screenshot?
Like this:


----------



## basco (Oct 7, 2020)

i hope you did not misunderstood MR.Zach-i meant the pic from originalposter here:








						3900x x570 32gb J-die freezing
					

Ive been lurking for the last two days and trying things but I havent found any solution to this. Had this rig since last Winter. Crashed first time after 2 months. My PC goes black and restarts while playing League of Legends and Descenders. Not every time. Sometimes I can play few games before...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




i like the dark theme


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 7, 2020)

basco said:


> i hope you did not misunderstood MR.Zach-i meant the pic from originalposter here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did misunderstood...
First I believe the OP related discussion was over long ago (from May) and second I thought you were talking for your self... Its Ok.


----------



## basco (Oct 7, 2020)

sorry did not see the thread necro


----------

